# Swirls-Spices and Shimmery Tops ;)



## dcornett (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's some of the one's I've done lately:




*Love Spell[/i*_]




*Coconut Lime*




*Cool Citrus Basil*




*Stormy Nights*




*Lavender Oatmeal*




*Pumpkin Spice*




*Pepperberry Wreath*_


----------



## Relle (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice, love the pepperberry, lovespell and pumpkin.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 21, 2011)

Debra, well done, you have some seriously attractive soaps there.  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Your soaps are so beautiful!  My favourites are ... love spell and stormy nights!


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great swirls, hope mine turn out like that when I attempt to do them


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh wow... they are amazing.

The swirls are really well crafted. How do you do that?

I love the stormy night and pumpkin ones.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elly (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunning soaps, your swirling technique is amazing :wink:


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 21, 2011)

They are all lovely!  Great job!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks everybody!   
Kaz-that stormy nights is one of my fav's too, the black and blue are just so striking, and it always turns out super nice. (knock on wood :wink: )
Nurse-I do an ips


----------



## judymoody (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, wow, gorgeous, each and every one.  I love the variety you get in your swirls.  The pumpkin one really speaks to me but all are great.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2011)

They're all impressive but the Stormy Nights just stands out. It's amazing. I do ITP swirls and mine never look as nice as yours. Great job!


----------



## mom2tyler (Nov 21, 2011)

I love your swirls and tops! Stormy Nights is really pretty


----------



## opalgirl (Nov 21, 2011)

they are all so gorgeous!!!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 21, 2011)

All of them look great and I love your swirls!


----------



## trishwosere (Nov 21, 2011)

Love them all...great swirls...beautiful!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you, thank you


----------



## kharmon320 (Nov 21, 2011)

All of them are wonderful!  Great swirls and tops!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks, I just wish the glitters showed up better on the tops of the Pepperberry Wreath. It makes it so Christmasy...


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, those are some amazing soaps!  They are very professional, I bet they smell as great as they look!


----------



## llineb (Nov 22, 2011)

Debra...those are gorgeous!  I love your swirls.  You have been very busy!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 23, 2011)

All of them are beautiful!  I love the swirls!


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 23, 2011)

I love your love spell!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks so much! Your comments mean a lot to me coming from such great soapers.


----------



## kerzuke (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow!

They loook really good and yummi 

How you do this kind of swirling, i qould like to try that?


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Nov 25, 2011)

They all look really good Love Spell and Stormy Nights I like the best.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks!! I made another Love Spell today (using the same colors of course) got it in the mold and I could tell it was going to do great...then I noticed I'd forgot to add the fo... :twisted: UGH!! So I had to dump it all back in the pot and mess up that beautiful white bar I worked so hard for.  :cry: I hate when I do that.


----------



## newbie (Nov 26, 2011)

Okay now, I have done ITP too but have never gotten even CLOSE to this kind of result. Your colors are so distinctive and they curl so well. They are all just beautiful. Are you willing to say what you do to get them to curl and swirl up together like that?


----------



## dcornett (Nov 26, 2011)

Newbie, comments like that are very flattering coming from such great soapers, so first thank you so much. But as you can see from the pumpkin spice my swirls aren't always great. But from what I can tell about the twisty swirly ones is that they do best when working with a thin trace, and you MUST use a log mold, then I just pour sort of slow and move from end to end making sure to not get too much of one color in any given area. (if that makes sense) And as far as the colors go I always use micas or oxides. I LOVED, LOVED the pop colors, :cry:  the blue in the stormy night is still the blueberry pop, and I love it, but I only have very little left so I'm hoping the colors from BitterCreek will be a good replaced for them (I do like the rainbow purple mica from there that's what I've used in the love spell [with TD])


----------



## NurturedBellyDoula (Nov 28, 2011)

they are all beautiful. I love the stormy nights..


----------



## dOttY (Nov 29, 2011)

Those are some pretty inspiring soaps!  Beautiful work.  You must be very proud


----------



## dcornett (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you! I am kind of proud of them...


----------



## Bama (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the last one best. All beuatiufl


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 30, 2011)

Your soaps are tops!    I love the all but especially that Lavender Oatmeal.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ladydiana (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dcornett (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 15, 2011)

om gosh, please teach me to swirl like that! Mine stink, I gave up, for now!


----------



## dcornett (Dec 17, 2011)

Aww...thanks honor!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 17, 2011)

Those are some of the purdiest swirls I've ever seen. I, too, am swirl challenged. Even when I pour at thin trace, pour high and low in 4 spots and give it a  quick turn, they never look that amazing.

Total swirl envy here!!


----------



## dcornett (Dec 19, 2011)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Those are some of the purdiest swirls I've ever seen. I, too, am swirl challenged. Even when I pour at thin trace, pour high and low in 4 spots and give it a  quick turn, they never look that amazing.
> 
> Total swirl envy here!!



Do you use a "log" mold?

(and thanks   )


----------



## raysofcolorado (Dec 19, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 19, 2011)

dcornett said:
			
		

> heyjude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do, Debra. My swirls never seem to quite make it to the bottom even when poured at thin trace. GRRR!
(maybe I need to swish it around more than once)


----------



## llineb (Jan 5, 2012)

Somebody has been very busy!  Those are lovely Debra!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you! But in all honesty I need to get busy. After making these I sort of took a break LOL, I haven't made a batch of soap in WEEKS!  :shock:


----------



## eelrd72 (Jun 18, 2012)

wow..im just thinkin of making soap...i see you have to have some talent....so nice..to dream


----------



## HutCar92 (Jul 5, 2012)

Are the Bitter Creek colors the SoapBerry colors? Ive been looking for some new colors but I cant find the rainbow ones you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2012)

The Rainbow colors used to be under the mica powders section but I don't see them. Maybe BCN has discontinued them? You might want to check out Peacock Dyes http://www.peacockdyes.com/ 

I've been hearing good things about them and I will order some once I use up more of my colorants. I'm especially interested in Ruby Red since it's allegedly a Christmas red.


----------



## motherduck22 (Jul 6, 2012)

wow they all look good enough to eat very beautiful xxx


----------



## NancyJo (Jul 8, 2012)

Amazing swirls!!!


----------



## tkine (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are some lovely soaps!  

That Lovespell is CRAZY!


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 18, 2012)

Stunning! Pumpkin Spice looks awesome and I'm imagining the aroma. I also like how the oatmeal is so well incorporated throughout the bar.


----------



## Lyric (Jul 27, 2012)

Bravoooo, bravoooo; I'm sitting here clapping wildly!!   :clap:


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jul 31, 2012)

I am envious of your pepperberry! So pretty.


----------



## Mrs Capa (Aug 6, 2012)

I love how diverse your creations are!


----------



## egirlxx7 (Aug 8, 2012)

...I can't wait to swirl like that...
*sigh*

Very nice


----------



## tkine (Aug 11, 2012)

All are sooooo pretty!  I would have a hard time picking out a favorite!

Keep up the great work


----------



## ewenique (Aug 22, 2012)

WOW - seriously gorgeous soaps!


----------



## llineb (Aug 23, 2012)

They are all Fab but i really LOVE your pumpkin soap...the colors are gorgeous!

Lara


----------

